# Kernel Installation schlägt fehlt



## exitboy (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe Suse9.3 und habe meinen Kernel nach Anleitung (SuseDocu) wie folgt erstellt:

ins Verzeichnis gewechselt,

dort


```
/usr/src/linux/
make clean
make bzImage
```

klappt alles perfekt, Kernel wird auch wie gewünscht abgelegt:


```
linux:/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot
.              .bootsect.o.cmd  edd.S           .setup.cmd    video.S
..             bootsect.S       install.sh      setup.o       vmlinux.bin
bootsect       bzImage          Makefile        .setup.o.cmd  .vmlinux.bin.cmd
.bootsect.cmd  .bzImage.cmd     mtools.conf.in  setup.S
bootsect.o     compressed       setup           tools
```

So, nun geht es weiter mit der Kernel Installation:

ich soll nach der Kompilierung den Kernel installieren mit:

```
INSTALL_PATH=/boot make install
```

doch hier kommt folgende Fehlermeldung


```
linux:/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot # INSTALL_PATH=/boot make install

sh //install.sh   System.map "/boot"
sh: //install.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
make: *** [install] Fehler 127
```

Woran liegt das? Was kann ich machen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juni 2006)

Hmm, die system.map wurde scheinbar nicht erstellt.
Ich nehme mal an, dass Du einen 2.6er Kernel kompilieren willst, oder?
Dann mach mal statt *make bzImage* einfach nur *make*.


----------



## exitboy (18. Juni 2006)

hab noch nicht so viel Ahnung von Kernel und Co. Hab die Standarts genommen, um einfach nur einmal zu sehne wie dies dann ablaufen würde.Ja. 2.6er


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juni 2006)

Mit den Standard-Einstellungen wirst Du eh nicht so weit kommen, da wird dann wahrscheinlich die Haelfte Deiner Hardware nicht unterstuetzt.
Dementsprechend solltest Du Dir schon die Zeit nehmen den Kernel auch richtig zu konfigurieren.


----------



## exitboy (18. Juni 2006)

Was bringt mir ein Kernel mit allen Einstellungen, wenn ich nur den Vorgang kennen lernen möchte, den Kernel jedoch nicht nutzen werde.


mit make kommt jetzt das hier:

linux:/usr/src/linux/arch/i386 # INSTALL_PATH=/boot make install
make: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »vmlinux«,
  benötigt von »install«, zu erstellen.  Schluss.

Was genau muss ich denn nach /boot kopieren /installieren.

Kann ich das nicht auch manuell machen, wenn er so nicht damit klar kommt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juni 2006)

Der Vorgang ist im Grunde nicht gross anders als bei anderen Programmen, ein wenig schon, aber nicht viel.

Im Grunde machst Du diese 3 Schritte;

```
make menuconfig
make
make modules_install
```
Wenn Du nichts einstellen wilst kannst Du bei menuconfig einfach rausgehen und bestaetigen, dass die Einstellungen gespeichert werden sollen.
Anschliessend kopierst Du dann das Kernel-Image (in der Regel arch/i386/boot/bzImage) nach /boot.
Die Datei system.map kannst Du auch nach /boot kopieren, ich bin aber nichtmal ganz sicher ob die auch gebraucht wird.
Dann musst Du noch das neue Kernel-Image in Deinem Boot-Manager eintragen (natuerlich als 2. Eintrag) und dann kann es losgehen.


----------



## exitboy (18. Juni 2006)

das war doch mal ne Aussage 

hab bisher mich auf die Instructions aus dem Admin Guide von Linux verlassen. Hab mir gerade auch parallel mal was angeschaut das aus anderen Quellen kommt. Mir ist aufgefallen, das SuSe auf einiges garnicht eingeht ... hm.

Vielen lieben Dank Dir erst einmal. Ich melde mich dann wieder wenn's Probleme gibt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juni 2006)

Nichts zu danken.
Ich wuensche Dir viel Erfolg.
Ab und zu ist uebrigens auch ein Kernel-Update keine schlechte Sache, denn auch im Linux-Kernel werden natuerlich immer wieder mal Sicherheitsluecken entdeckt.
Falls Du direkt, also ohne Router dazwischen in's Netz gehst ist das im Grunde auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, und in dem Fall ist es auch gut wenn man eine Firewall hat, also sich mit IPTables einen Paketfilter zurechtstrickt. Dazu kannst habe ich hier auch bereits schon ein umfangreiches Tutorial hinterlassen.
Allgemein finden sich in der Linux-Section des Tutorial-Bereiches einige interessante Tutorials die vor allem fuer Dich als Einsteiger nicht uninteressant sein koennten.
So gibt es dort auch das Tutorial Howto build a kernel, jedoch geht dies auf den 2.4er Kernel ein, bei dem auch noch *make dep* zum Einsatz kam. Der 2.6er wird im Grunde so kompiliert wie ich Dir oben beschrieben habe.

Falls Du unter Linux auf NTFS-Partitionen auch schreiben willst kannst Du mal in dieses Tutorial schauen. Dazu sei angemerkt, dass die dort vorgestellte Methode noch nicht ganz 100%ig laeuft, aber grundsaetzlich einsetzbar und auch sicher ist (ich selbst nutze es und habe keinerlei Probleme).
Evtl. setz ich mich demnaechst auch mal ein Tutorial zu dem dort angesprochenen Captive-Treiber, zur Zeit hab ich aber noch was groesseres zu tun.


----------



## exitboy (18. Juni 2006)

selbst lernen ist nie verkehrt. Werde die Tuts mir auf jeden Fall anschauen.
Hast Du eins für mich, dass genauer auf das Schreiben eines Kernels eingeht, Modulverknüfungen und von Grund auf hier alles erklärt. Könnte auch in die Bibliothek bei uns wieder fahren, nur ich habe festgestellt, das 70% der Bücherinhalt überflüssig sind. Klar muss man sich immer seine Sachen raussuchen, nur Bücher die dann alles 140mal durchkauen na ja - sind nicht so mein Fall *Verständnis sucht*

Kernel hat übrigends geklappt, nur startete der nicht. Die Rep. Konsole hat das wieder korrigiert. Muss jetzt noch Background Knowl. sammeln, dann kann ich damit auch mehr anfangen. Nur die reallyBasics zum komp. hab ich jetzt. Zumindest den Ablauf.


----------

